
A Protocol for Dying - adamstac
https://changelog.com/205/
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547212)

~~~
adamstac
Thanks for linking that, but this in an in depth audio interview with Pieter
on that subject, and more. Tons of wisdom shared by Pieter in this call.

------
adamstac
Listen to this podcast episode. You will not be disappointed.

Then, come back here and share your favorite quoteable moments.

